# Sensor para medir conductividad Electrica de suelos



## maxipastor (Oct 13, 2009)

Buenas, alguin podria ayudarme o darme alguna nocion de como desarrollar un sensor de conductividad electrica para aplicar a medicion de suelos?, La idea seria que pueda tenes una interfase para conectar a PC y a un datalogger para almacenar las mediciones. El datalogger al que lo conecte tendria conectado tambien un gps para almacenar la ubicacion geografica de donde se tomo el punto de CE del suelo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Oct 15, 2009)

El principio se llama terulometro, no? busca esa palabra.
Saludos


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola para medir la conductividad de un suelo creo que tendrias que usar una fuente de corriente que te produzca un voltaje proporcional a la resistencia entre los dos electrodos, para medir la resistencia de un pozo de tierra se requieren tres electrodos,con dos de ellos genera una corriente y con el tercero lees el potencial que cae entre el electrodo principal y el de referencia es decir mides la caida entre tierra y el electrodo del pozo de tierra; creo que eso no es lo que buscas no? (telurometro?)
saludos


----------



## saiwor (Oct 15, 2009)

que tal esto creo que hay que modeficarlos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detectorhumedad.htm


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 18, 2009)

cesar garcia te quiso decir fue un TELUROMETRO,


----------



## maxipastor (Oct 19, 2009)

a todos gracias por las respuestas, cesar, yo soy ing agronomo, y la intensión es medir la CE del suelo (mS) ya que esta correlaciona con diferentes caracteristicas (contenido de humedad, materia organica, sales, textura, nitratos, etc). Existen en el mercado sensores asi (veristechnologies.com) pero su valor para importarlo a mi pais es altisimo, mas de 25000 U$ y no me parece algo tan dificil de desarrollar, simplemete un sensor, un GPS y un datalogger que almacene ambas mediciones.
Pero estas en lo correcto, si tienes algun diagrama te lo agradeceris. Tene en cuenta que el rango de mediciones a realizar es entre 1 y 100 milisiemens.
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 19, 2009)

maxipastor dijo:


> ... Existen en el mercado sensores asi (veristechnologies.com) pero su valor para importarlo a mi pais es altisimo, mas de 25000 U$ y no me parece algo tan dificil de desarrollar, simplemete un sensor, un GPS y un datalogger que almacene ambas mediciones.


Con ese nivel de optimismo y simplificacion tambien es facil desarrollar un auto: Simplemente un motor, carroceria, asientos y cenicero para fumadores... 

Te felicito por la iniciativa, pero si bien lo que buscas no es un cohete a la Luna, requiere "simplemente un poco mas" ;-)  que copiar a ciegas un circuito.


----------



## radni (Oct 20, 2009)

Por favor, para poder darte una mejor orientación en lo que necesitas sería conveniente que digas que tipo de celda de medición querés utilizar por ejemplo un par de varillas paralelas para clavarlas en el suelo ó un par de discos paralelos para enterrarlos y verificar cada tanto la medición, ó un par de segmentos cilindricos (un caño) separados por un aislante para clavar en el suelo y medir a diferentes profundidades y obtener un grafico de variación de la conductividad en función del tiempo.
Aclarado ésto te puedo enviar un planito de la celda y el diagrama electrico del conductímetro adecuado.
Gracias


----------



## maxipastor (Oct 20, 2009)

Radni, la medicion la tengo que hacer en cinemático, con discos entrerrados a una distancia de 45 y 90 cm, ya que segun la distancia de los discos es la profundidad de la lectura. Encontre un diagrama para realizar un conductivimetro, pero este utiliza un electrodo para medir en liquidos o soluciones liquidas, no se si se podra adpatar de alguna manera.






Estos discos van etrerrados unos 5 cm mas o menos en el suelo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

*en realidad:*
*lo que decis que estas haciendo es armarte todo ese equipo con modulos comprados en tu pais, lo cual me parece bien si te abarata los costos.*
*solo te falta el modulo que sea un instrumento de medicion (telurimetro o lo que quieras) con salida para RS232.*
*en esas condiciones , que son las que describis , o sea armartelo por modulos comerciales , ¿ que circuito es el que pedis ?????*
*¿¿  ??*
*no solo necesitas el instrumento, si vas a realizar eso vas a necesitar PRECISION y como ya puse (y como vos pussite ) que envie las mediciones a la PC .*
*por que no solucionas eso con otro modulo ???*
*no creo que sea caro un telurimetro con conexion a la PC . caro me refiero a el nivel de valores que mencionaste . *




 yo no me meto mas, pero te tiro una duda: 

 como consejo obviamente si presentas lo que tenes , todo y claramente , y preguntas lo que necesitas es mas factible que (de ser posible) se te de una mano .
bien claro pusiste vos mismo en la respuesta que me diste :



			
				maxipastor dijo:
			
		

> *sinceramente no entiendo para que participa de estos foros, que a mi entender son justamente para compartir conocimiento y experiencias,*


 
como bien pones : 
compartir.
asi que si pones los equipos que ya has adquirido, y donde, el soft necesario si hiciese falta, entonces otros foreros de tu mismo pais podran realizar cosas similares.

al fin y al cabo solo hay que cambiar el equipo de medicion, si uno quisiera medir y almacenar otros parametros, lo que vos hasta ahora DECIS que has solucionado seria muy util a los demas.

esperamos entonces que compartas lo que ya tenes hasta ahora y veras que seguro tendras mas colaboracion.

y el foro se enrriquecera con el aporte tuyo y de los demas en este proyecto .


----------



## radni (Oct 20, 2009)

Maxipastor por lo que deduzco del esquema que enviaste es que querés hacer la medición en forma dinámica por ejemplo las celdas de medición "colgadas" en la rastra de un tractor y las mismas  son enterradas a distintas profundidades.
Por mi experiencia esto te va a provocar mediciones muy aleatorias y erroneas pues es importante que el contacto con el suelo se haga en toda la superficie de la celda de medición.
Para estos casos lo mas aconsejable es una medición por absorción de radiofrecuencia que es un principio de medición indirecto de la conductividad pero es mucho mas exacto que medir la conductividad por medio de electrodos que miden la resistencia pues esta depende del perfecto apoyo de la muestra con el electrodo mientras que con radiofrecuencia se mide la absorción volumetrica de la misma y se extrapola obteniendose mejores resultados en la medición dinámica.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Si tienes un minimo de conocimientos mira este integrado, aunque es dificil de encontrarlos

bajate el datasheet del ne5521

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...am3IEW&usg=AFQjCNGPu5J8u7Gq4YK8vmG2KzRJrijmyg

Tiene todo lo necesario, un oscilador de corriente alterna (necesario para impedir la electrolisis de los electrodos)
Un rectificador sincrono que elimina ruido electrico o potenciales extraños

Basicamente se trata de conectar la salida del generador a las piquetas siempre acopladas a traves de un condensador no electrolitico.

La piqueta sensora se acopla mediante otro condensador a rectificador.

Puede ser necesario añadir un amplificador de audio para tener una señal mas potente.

Ojo, es obsoleto pero localizable, es caro pero asequible.

Dudo que funcione bien eso de los discos, mejor utilizar piquetas y un martillo o un taladro percutor/martillo neumatico electrico.


----------



## maxipastor (Oct 20, 2009)

Radni, donde puedo encontrar información sobre lo que me decis?, si tenes algun lugar que refiera al tema.
Gracias


----------



## radni (Oct 20, 2009)

Desgraciadamente yo no encontré mucha bibliografía en mi vida (que no es corta) al respecto, solamente reparé hace unos cuantos años unos equipos marca Harrys ingleses que venían como partes de unas máquinas que usaban en Yaciretá para combinar áridos para la represa.
Luego reparé otros de la misma marca que se utilizaban para medición de mezclas en la planta de Sandoz de anilinas en Martinez provincia de Bs As a través de un señor Juan  De Lange que ya falleció.
Así que lo unico que se me ocurre es recurrir al Sr. Google para ver si existe bibliografía al respecto.
Para orientarte el sistema funcionaba con el principio de medida por cero (puente de alterna) y permitía discriminar entre parte resistiva (humedad y solidos disueltos en la misma) y parte inerte solidos totales de la muestra.
Voy a seguir buscando entre mis papeles a ver si encuentro algo pero lo dudo cualquier novedad te comento.


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Oct 21, 2009)

que pas si hacemos un generador de alterna y sensamos la corriente que pasa atravez de la tierra y este valor lo digitalizanos y lo almacenamos en una memoria, creo que podriamos tener una corriente proporcional a la resistividad del campo y a la pocicion relativa del mismo habria que hacer el experimento usando un Pic y un generador de frecuencia variable para encontrar la mejor frecuencia , atravez de un operacional podemos detectar la corriente alterna y rectificarla con un rectificador de presicion
el valor leido seria digitalizado y guardado en una memoria para luego contrastandolo con un patron obtener graficas reales


----------



## radni (Oct 21, 2009)

Don cesar garcia tejada el método que propones adolece del defecto, para este caso, de necesitar un par de electrodos para efectuar la medición.
Al colocar electrodos los mismos deben hacer un contacto parejo en toda la superficie para poder tener repetibilidad en la medición.
La frecuencia normal que se usa en conductimetria es de 1Khz.


----------



## maxipastor (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.drcalderonlabs.com/Aparatos/Conductivimetro/Construir_un_Conductivimetro/Construccion.htm

Esto es lo que comentaba que habia encontrado, en principio este se utiliza para medir soluciones acuosas, no se si se podra remmplazar los electrodos por las "pinzas",
En cuanto e lo que referis radni, es cierto, pero en este caso, al realizar muchas mediciones, (una cada 5 segundos por lo menos) y luego interpolarlas, las lecturas "erroneas" se promediarian. Igualmente, al ir enterrados varios centimetros, ese efecto deberia minimizarse, salvo en condiciones de suelo muy seco, supongo, o muy arenoso.

Otro tema que tiene el ejemplo al que hago referencia, es que es para lectura directa, deberia tenes un modulo de salida al pc o datalogger.
Es cierto lo que decis, la frecuencia que he leido que se usa es de esos valores aprox. para los mas estables.
Este cuadro muestra mediciones hechas de diferentes sensores existentes del mercado


----------



## radni (Oct 21, 2009)

Maxipastor con respecto a la frecuencia de medición esta se elige teniendo en cuenta dos factores 1° la distancia entre electrodos y la maxima movilidad que tienen los iones que creés que vas a encontrar para que no puedan alcanzar los electrodos y producirce electrolisis del medio a medir y 2° En función de la superficie de los electrodos y la distancia entre ellos para que no sea significante la corriente capacitiva que circularía y se tuviera que tomar en cuenta la impedancia compuesta por la resistividad del medio y la impedancia del capacitor que quedaría en paralelo.
Para el rango de 100 msiemes los electrodos si usas éste metodo van a ser relativamente chicos con lo que se te agravaría lo de la uniformidad de contacto con el suelo y tené tambien en cuenta la velocidad de estabilizacion de la medición que tambien juega en contra.
En lo que respecta al acondicionamiento de la señal, yo no soy softero, pero cualquier conocido que programe pic´s (cualquier pic que tenga conversores de 8bits) puede entregarte a través de la linea serie la medida a la PC  y luego con una planilla Excel capturas y graficas los datos.
En mi vida he hecho mas de 200 conductimetros de diferentes tipos para medir calidad de aguas en plantas de tratamiento con valores de resistividad desde 50 Meghoms (agua ultra desmineralizada usada para refrigerar el reactor atomico RK-3 ) hasta 12 ohms para preparacion de soluciones salinas para dialisis pasando por medidores de humedad en suelos para riego por aspersión, humedad en troncos de madera en secaderos con autoclaves, medición de humedad en telas textiles y otras yerbas así que no melas sé todas pero unas cuantas sí.
Por el precio que pusiste el aparato que te venden los yanquis casi seguro es de absorción de radiofrecuencia y ese es a mi entender el metodo a utilizar, probá si con un conductimetro barato y un par de barras de inoxidable enterradas y arrastradas por el aparejo que ilustraste conseguís tener una lectura estable y repetitiva con una realizada en forma estática y así poder correlacionar ambas y sacar conclusiones.
NO te preocupes por el valor medido sinó por la repetibilidad de la lectura.
Suerte, y si lo haces mantené informaciónrmado al foro para poder sacar conclusiones.


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok Radni aprecio tu comentario tu sugerencia pasaria por hacer una antena que emitiera una rf de una o de un rango de frecuencias y otra reseptora que evalue el grado de reflexion de el suelo en funcion de la humedad, es posible que exista un estudio guia al respecto; porque en el suelo podrian haber materiales conductores como espinelas ferroso ferricas o sales diluidas que darian una reflexion mayor que un terreno con pocas sales como didtinguir mareriales ferrosos o metalicos de agua, relmente el tema es muy interesante ,Dime Radni si con refexiones de  corrientes eddy se podria conseguir algunas lecturas validas?
El tema da para mucho voy ha empezar a estudiar algo de reflexion de ondas en diferentes medios Saludos y felicitaciones por esa contribucion

encontre un estudio sobre deteccion de humedad en suelos es algo teorico pero puede dar algunas luses
http://soil.scijournals.org/cgi/con...n&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=90&resourcetype=HWFIG


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2009)

justo estaba necesitando un amigo mio la parte de conexion a la PC y el datalogger .
le dije que entre aca que un colega lo habia resuelto eso.
y me hablo algo de "compartir".

pero veo que se olvido de esa parte.

al final.............


----------



## radni (Oct 29, 2009)

Don cesar garcía tejada el método que yo sugerí es por absorción y no por reflexion de ondas.


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Nov 6, 2009)

ok Randi como sabes cuanto se absorvio? sera por diferencia entre lo emitido y lo reflejado? o existe otra formula; dime como, resultaria interesante saber porque nos indicarias un metodo para continuar el  proyecto
saludos

disculpa por cambiarte el nombre Radni sorry


----------



## gabex77 (Ene 13, 2010)

maxipastor sabes me intereso tanto tu planteamiento que quiero meterme con todo en este proyecto, soy estudiante de electrónica 9no semestre y me interesaria saber para que aplicación exactamente tu necesitas conocer la conductividad, en tu área de estudio esperando una pronta respuesta yo te dare toda la ayuda posible, y me parace muy bueno lo del data logger que ya lo he hecho tambien, pero quisiera saber cuantos datos deseas almacenar y los porque y paraque ok.


----------



## gabex77 (Ene 15, 2010)

Maxipastor si puedes contactarte con migo para que coordinemso todos estos aspectos realmente quiero hacer el sensor con todos los requerimientos tuyos solo que necesito algo mas de información espero que me puedas responder lo mas pronto posible.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2010)

En una ocasion vi un equipo que utilizaban para localizar agua en el subsuelo. Simplemente consistia en un ohmetro contruido con un microamperimetro y una serie de pilas hasta conseguir 400V (cuatrocientos).
Tenian que ir clavando picas a distintas distancias, la mas lejana es posible que estubiese a mas de 300mtr, y las introducian en el suelo a una profundidad de unos 20cm.
Las distintas mediciones obtenidas las reflejaban en una grafica, la cual mostraba un punto de inflexion que indicaba la profundidad a la que se encontraba el agua.


----------

